# حياة الطهارة



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*
حياة الطهارة*
*من
كتاب الجنس مقدساً - الأنبا بيمن*
*
معنى حياة الطهارة
*


ما أعظم فضيلة الطهارة وما أبهاها وما أعجبها..

هي فضيلة السمائيين والروحانيين.

هي حياة البتوليين والقديسين الذين أحبوا العريس السماوي.

هي قوة مشتعلة ونضارة طبيعية، وجمال ملوكي، ونصر باهر، وتهليل الصديقين.

هي نقاوة القلب التي بها يعاين المؤمنون وجه الله.

هي النفس التي يستريح لها الرب ويكشف أمامها أسراره المجيدة.

معنى الطهارة:

الطهارة في المسيحية أوسع معنى من العفة، فالعفة تتناول طهارة الأعضاء الجنسية وسلوك الغريزة في مجراها الطبيعي دون انحراف، أما الطهارة فهي الفضيلة التي تشمل قداسة الفكر وطهارة المشاعر وعفة السلوك. فالإنسان الطاهر طاهر في حواسه وفي خلجات قلبه وفي أقوال فمه وفي نظرات عينيه وفي ملمسه وملبسه وأحاديثه وكل مل يتناول حياته الباطنية والخارجية معاً. والطهارة هي فضيلة مسيحية من عمل الروح القدس في المؤمن ولكنها تحتاج إلي جهاد وسهر ويقظة قلب. نحن لا نستطيع أن نجعل أنفسنا أطهاراً ولكننا نستطيع أن نجاهد لكي نحفظ طهارتنا التي منحنا إياها الرب يسوع باستحقاقات صليبه وعمل نعمته وفعل روحه القدوس. والكنيسة في كل صلاة ترفعها في الساعة الثالثة تقول للروح القدس طهرنا من دنس الجسد والروح وانقلنا إلي سيرة روحانية لكي نسعى بالروح ولا نكمل شهوة الجسد، ونخاطب الرب يسوع قائلاً: "نسألك أن تجدده في أحشائنا يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الكلمة. روحاً مستقيماً ومحيياً روح النبوة والعفة، روح القداسة والعدالة والسلطة أيها القادر على كل شيء لأنك أنت هو ضياء نفوسنا". وكما كان الله ينزل ناراً من السماء على الذبيحة كعلامة لقبولها، هكذا يعمل الروح القدس عندما يقبل جهاد الشاب الضعيف إذ يسكب عليه لهيباً مقدساً يطهره من الدنس ويضرم قلبه بلواعج الحب الإلهي الذي يشبع نفسه ويملأ فراغه الداخلي ويحل مشكلة العزلة والملل والسأم، ويغمر قلبه بندى الروح الرطب فتنطفئ نيران الشهوة وتسكن حركات الجسد وتهدأ الأعضاء وتمتلئ النفس فرحاً وسلاماً ونعيماً..

الطهارة هي عندما تتعامل مع الجنس الأخر فإنك تتعامل معهم كأخوة أحباء باحترام ونقاء دون إزالة للكلفة أو خدش للحياء وإنما بود وإعزاز كأعضاء معك في جسد المسيح أو في أسرة الإنسانية. ولكن إذا شعرت أن شخصاً منهم قد سرق اهتمامك وتفكيرك وخيالاتك حينئذ بنضج ووعي يكون لديك إمكانية الضبط لعواطفك واتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً لتهدئة هذه المشاعر لأنك مقتنع أن هذا هو بداية الطريق المؤدي للزواج الذي أنت غير مهيأ له الآن. إنك تعرف قدر نفسك جيداً.

والطهارة هي النظرة المقدسة للجسد سواء جسدك أو جسد الآخر. فالطاهر هو الذي ينظر إلي كل أعضائه بالتكريم كمكان يسكن فيه روح الله. إنه لا يستغرق في الاستهواء بالجمال الجسدي للآخر لأنه يعرف أن الجمال باطل والحسن غش كما يقول سليمان الحكيم والجمال الحقيقي أعمق بكثير من تناسق الأعضاء والألوان  . إنه يقدر الجمال حقاً ولكنه لا يشتهيه أي لا يريد أن يمتلكه ويستهلكه بل إنه يقيم الآخرين كشخصيات لا كمجرد أجساد. فالجسد عنده هو الغلاف الخارجي ولكن الذي يشده بالأكثر هو ما يحويه هذا الغلاف من طباع مفاهيم وقامة روحية وفكر وإرادة وشخصية..

الطهارة أيضاً هي الاستمتاع الإيجابي بطاقة الحب فيوجهها الله للعبادة والتسبيح وبالخدمة وحياة الشركة.. إنه لا يحتقر الجنس بكافة صوره ولا يتقزز منه سواء ما يختص بالحياة الزوجية أو النظرة السليمة لأعضاء الجسد.​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*لماذا أحيا طاهراً؟  فوائد حياة الطهارة*



وقد تسأل يا بني لماذا أحيا طاهراً بينما كثيراً من زملائي يعبثون ويملأون الدنيا ضحكاً ونكاتاً بذيئة ويتهامسون على النواصي بأحاديث وخبرات جنسية دنسة ويتبادلون القصص والمغامرات صادقة كانت أم كاذبة ملقين لأعينهم العنان للنظر إلي أجساد العابرات وممارسين كل عادة وحركة تعطيهم لذة، ألا يعتبرونني غشيماً جاهلاً متخلفاً عندما لا أواكبهم المسير وأرفض المعاشرة ومتابعة الأحاديث والسلوك؟ الواقع إن القضية مصيرية... وهي ليست مجرد كلام. هي قضية حياة أو موت، أبدية أو هلاك، إيمان أو انحلال، قداسة أو استهزاء؛ تمايز وشهادة أو انجراف في التيار.

*ولندرس فوائد حياة الطهارة باختصار.*

1- الطهارة متطلَّب روحي.

2- الطهارة متطلَّب إنساني.

3- الطهارة متطلَّب اجتماعي.​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*1-الطهارة متطلب روحي*




يؤمن الشاب المسيحي أن الرب يسوع قد قدس الطبيعة الإنسانية عندما اتحد بها وصار ملتزما بها وراعيا لها ومدبرا لخلاصها وعندما صعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين أبيه احتفظ بجسده الذي أخذه من الروح القدس والعذراء القديسة مريم وهكذا دخلت الطبيعة الإنسانية في أعماق اللاهوت كما أصبح الله في أعماق الإنسان لقد أصبح الإنسان المختوم بالروح القدس في سر الميرون مكرسا للرب وجسد الإنسان المعمد بالماء والروح قد صار هيكلا للروح القدس ومسكنا للرب وعضوا في الكنيسة التي هي جسده السري...

وفى هذا يقول الرسول بولس:

"ألستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله وإنكم لستم لأنفسكم لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التي هي من الله " (1كو 6: 19-20).

وفى موضع آخر يقول "ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء للمسيح، أفآخُذ أعضاء المسيح واجعلها أعضاء زانية؟ حاشا" (1كو6:15).

وإزاء كرامة أجسادنا إلى هذه الدرجة يناشد الرسول أهل رومية قائلا أسالكم أيها الإخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية  . ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم لتختبروا ما هي إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة)، (رو12:1-2) ويقول الرسول بولس للمؤمنين في رومية عن تقديس أجسادهم "لنسلك بلياقة كما بالنهار، لا بالبطر والسكر، لا بالمضاجع والعهر، لا بالخصام والحسد، بل البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لأجل الشهوات "، (رو13:2-14).

فالشاب المسيحي الذي أدرك قيمة كرامة جسده يحرص على أن يلبس الرب يسوع في الصلاة والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة ولا يشاكل هذا الدهر ولا يسلك في طريق الأشرار وفى مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس لأن ذهنه قد استنار وحياته قد تجددت وأصبح حريصا على أن يرضى الرب في طرقه ويحفظ الوصية عن حب لذاك الذي مات لأجله وقام...

فهل نحن نشابه أهل العالم في أهدافهم وطرقهم وألفاظهم وسلوكهم؟ أم إننا قد صرنا خليقة جديدة في الداخل والخارج معا؟!




*
2-الطهارة متطلب إنساني*


يوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس إن الإنسان خلق على صورة الله ومثاله وهذه الصورة البهية قد تجسد المسيح ليعيدها إلينا بعد أن تشوهت بخطية أدم... فالشاب المسيحي الذي يحيا طاهراً لا يحقق ما تتطلبه الوصية فقط وإنما يحقق حياته هو أولاً.. يصبح الإنسان كما يريده الرب. يحرص على أن تظهر هذه الصورة في حياته ويرفض أن يطمسها بالحياة الشهوانية والتصرفات الجسدانية. ويقول رجال علم النفس أن الشاب الطاهر تحيا غرائزه وتنمو في انسجام واتفاق وتكامل بعكس الشاب الشهواني إذ يسيطر عليه الانهماك في الملذات الجنسية، الأمر الذي يجعل بقية الدوافع في خلل وارتباك. فالطهارة متطلب نفسي. لهذا نرى الشاب الطاهر حقيقة الذي لا يعاني كبتاً أو قهراً يحيا في سلام ونضارة وفرح وسعادة تخلو نفسيته من العقد النفسية والهموم والأحزان وتأنيب الضمير وأوجاع النفس المختلفة.

إن اللذة تقدم كطعم، ولكن هل هذه اللذة التي تؤدي إلي الشبع الكامل والشعور بالاستقرار النفسي الحقيقي؟! تأكد أن الله لا يريد لك سوى سعادتك وهو لم يخلق الجنس ليعذبك به وإنما ليستخدم في مجراه الإنساني السوي فتتمتع بكل طاقتك   فلا تحاول أن تستعمل أجهزتك بطريقة غير تلك المخلوقة من أجلها، حقاً إن حياة الطهارة تؤدي إلي السعادة النفسية فهي متطلب نفسي وإنساني كما هي وصية إلهية وفضيلة روحية، والطهارة تحمي الإنسان من الأمراض الجنسية وتحفظ نضارة الشبوبية، ولذلك تجد وجه الشاب الطاهر يختلف تماماً عن وجه الساقط في بالوعة الشهوات الجنسية... ورغم تقدم الطب في معالجة الأمراض لكن مازالت للنجاسة ضحايا كثيرة مثل أمراض الزهري والسيلان، وإن أهمل علاجهم تكون عواقبهما وخيمة. 


*

3-الطهارة متطلب اجتماعي*



يدعي الشبان الشهوانيون أن الناس تقبل الإباحي وتقدره وتعتبره شخصية قادرة على التكيف مع المجتمع، وهذا ادعاء باطل لأنه على قدر ما تمتدح "الشلة" الشاب الإباحي إلا أنهم في أعماقهم لا يحترمونه، ويفضلون الشخص المؤدب الذي على خلق كريم. والناس لا تثق في المستهتر والإباحي، بل تخاف منه وتراقبه ولا تطمئن على أعراض الناس منه، لأنه ذئب مفترس اعتاد الانقضاض لأجل طغيان الشهوة.

فالعفة متطلب اجتماعي على قدر ما هي متطلب روحي ونفسي وإنساني. وفي مجال الأسرة لا يثق الوالدان إلا في الشاب الطاهر؛ لأنه إذ قد غلب ذاته، يقدِر أن يبذل نفسه لأجل الآخرين، بعكس الشهواني الذي تجده أنانياً لا يسعى إلا لمصلحته الخاصة فقط. وفي مجال الحياة الدراسية تعطي الطهارة نقاءً للفكر وصفاء للذهن وتركيزاً للذاكرة وهذه أسلحة هامة في التحصيل العلمي والتفوق الدراسي.

ولكن ليس معنى هذا عن كل الشهوانيين يرسبون وكل الأطهار يتفوقون علمياً، لأن هناك عوامل أخرى تتدخل في التحصيل والدراسة العلمية، منها الذكاء الوراثي والقدرات العقلية ومدى قابلية الشاب لنوع الدراسة التي تخصص فيها  

صفوة القول أن حياة الطهارة والتعفف الجنسي التزام مسيحي وانسجام واتساق للأجهزة النفسية وحماية وصون لصحة الأبدان، ثم هي أيضاً متطلب اجتماعي على أعلى مستوى...

العالم اليوم يحتاج إلي القدوة العملية... الناس متعطشة أن ترى شباباً أطهاراً في وسط جيل ملتو ومعوج، وفي زمان أيام شريرة تقترب سماتها من أواخر الدهور. 

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*كيف أحيا طاهراً؟*



هذا السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بشدة... كيف يمكن للشاب المسيحي أن يحفظ عفته وطهارة جسده ونقاوة فكرة وقلبه، والجو العام المحيط به ملوث بكل ما هو مثير للنجاسة ومشجع للسقوط؟
*
الإجابة هي:*

بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً...

أسألوا تعطوا. أطلبوا تجدوا. أقرعوا يفتح لكم...

أرسل لكم الروح القدس المعزي... وهذا يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم...

فبادئ ذي بدء إن حياة المؤمن معجزة، وبدون المعجزة لا يمكن تفسير الحياة المسيحية الطاهرة الحقة... الله وحده هو القادر أن يصنع المعجزة، ولكن للذين يطلبونه من كل قلوبهم. والروح القدس وحده هو الذي يمنح القوة، ويعطي الإلهام، ويهّون المعاناة، ويسند في الضيق، ويحمي وقت التجربة، ويقيم ويعزي ساعة السقوط. من هذا المنطلق تبدو أهمية الحياة الروحية... إن يوحنا الدرجي يقول "العفة هي مقابلة عشق بعشق" أعني مواجهة العشق الجسدي بالحب الإلهي، فأولئك الذين يشبعون، ويتعزون بعمل النعمة هم وحدهم الذين يجدون للعزلة والفراغ حلاً وللشهوة سمواً وعلواً.​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*  البتولية امتداد مقدس
*


    * وإذا كان الحب الزيجي مباركاً إلي هذا الحد!

    * وإذا كانت الحياة الزوجية الطاهرة شبه كنيسة مقدسة!

    * وإذا كانت العلاقات الزوجية قد تقدست بعمل النعمة في السر المقدس وفاعلية الروح القدس!

    فلماذا إذاً الرهبان والراهبات؟

    ولماذا البتوليون الذين لا يتزوجون؟

    الجسديون ينظرون إلي هؤلاء على إنهم شواذ أو غير طبيعيين، والبعض ينظر إليهم على إنهم خارجون عن خط الحياة العامة.. أو أنهم قد صدموا عاطفياً أو نفسياً أو اجتماعيا...



    هؤلاء جميعاً مخطئين


    أسمع أشعياء النبي بروح النبوة يقول " ولا يقل الخصي ها أنا شجرة يابسة، لأنه هكذا قال الرب للخصيان الذين يحفظون سبوتي ويختارون ما يسرني ويتمسكون بعهدي، إني أعطيهم في بيتي وفي أسواري نصيباً واسما أفضل من البنين والبنات أعطيهم أسماً أبدياً لا ينقطع " (أش56:3، 5).

    لا نعجب أن نجد أناساً امتلأت قلوبهم حباً في المسيح فرفضوا أن ينشغلوا بآخر سواه... صار هو عريسهم الوحيد ودخلوا في خطبة مقدسة دائمة معه... عاشوا في هيام الحب الإلهي مفضلين إياه بالأحرى عن الحب الزيجي والحب العائلي والحب البشري بكافة صوره. كرسوا حياتهم لحفظ وصاياه ومناجاته الليل والنهار...

    يقول القديس أنطونيوس عن حياة البتولية "إنها الذبيحة الروحانية المقدسة وهي البشارة والحياة التي تظهر السرائر الخفية منذ الدهور والأجيال كلها" ويؤكد بولس الرسول كيف إن البتولية امتداد أفضل بقوله " غير المتزوج يهتم فيما للرب كيف يرضي الرب، أما المتزوج فيهتم فيما للعالم كيف يرضي امرأته. إن بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقاً. غير المتزوجة تهتم فيما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسداً وروحاً. أما المتزوجة فتهتم فيما للعالم كيف ترضي زوجه .. من زوج فحسناً يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (1كو7: 32-34). ويلزمنا أن نعرف إن البتولية نعمة خاصة تعطى للمختارين والمجاهدين في لهفة الشوق إليها... إنها عطية مجانية وموهبة خاصة من الله.

    وقد أشار الرب إلي حياة البتولية بقوله "يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السموات" (مت19: 12). فلا بتولية بدون حب... حب لله، وحب لجميع الناس.. يشبه البتول بالنحلة النشيطة بالداخل والخارج.. تحمل الرحيق، وتخدم الجميع، فهو لا يكف عن الصلاة ولا يهدأ عن تقديم رسالة الخدمة والحب للجميع.

    ونحن نعيش في عصر دنيوي مادي لا يكرم البتولية والتفرغ الكامل والتكريس للعبادة والخدمة.. إنه يفزع من رؤية الرهبان والراهبات والمكرسين والمكرسات لأنهم يمثلون أمامه تحدياً وتأنيباً وتوبيخاً عن حياة مغمورة في بالوعة الحياة المادية. وأمثال هؤلاء يطرحون سؤالاً: إذا تَبَتَّل جميع البشر أفلا تنقرض البشرية؟! هذا إفتراض غير وارد في الواقع العملي، ومع ذلك فقد رد على السؤال المغبوط أوغسطين: إذا افترضنا إن جميع الناس سلكت طريق البتولية المقدس فلن يكون هذا شراً؛ لأنه إن انقرضت البشرية فخير لها أن تتوقف على أن تسير في الفساد... ويقول إكليمنضس السكندري: إذا حدث هذا فسوف ينهي الرب الزمان ويدخل المختارون كنيسة الأبكار لأن التاريخ يكون قد حقق الهدف المرجو منه. يا ليت الكثيرين يسمعون الإنجيل قائلاً: " كل من ترك بيوتاً أو أخوة أو أخوات أو أباً أو أماً أو أمرأة أو أولاداً أو حقولاً من أجل أسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية" (مت 19: 29).

    وأنت يا إبني إن سمعت النداء في قلبك لهذه الحياة فلا تطفئه بل صل من أجله ودع الروح يكشف لك عن مدى صدقه وعمقه وأصالته حتى لا يكون مجرد نزوة طارئة أو نزوة متأثرة بعلاقة راهب.

    ولكن ما أن تأكدت من سمو هذه الرغبة ودوافعها الإيجابية فعليك أن تنميها بزيادة العشرة مع الله ومحبته. إطرح أشواقك هذه أمام الله وقل له: "إن شئت خذني بالتمام لأكون لك ولتكن أنت وحدك أيضاً لي". لا تطلب بإصرار شكلاً معيناً لهذا التكريس لأنه في الوقت المناسب سوف يعطيك الرب سؤل قلبك وبالطريقة التي يختارها.

    بل وحتى إن شاء لك الرب أن تتزوج سوف تشعر إنك لم تفقد أشواقك القديمة، بل تشعر إن يد الله عريسك الحقيقي ونبع فرحك الأبدي هي التي تقدم لك شريكة حياتك. وبهذا حتى لو تمتعت بمؤانسة بشرية إلا إنك تشعر في أعماقك بأن الله هو الذي يظلل حياتك الزوجية ويشبع كيانك الداخلي.

    إن هذا لن يؤثر تأثيراً سيئاً على نظرتك للزواج بل يعطيها مسحة وصفاء ونقاءً قلبياً.. وهكذا تستطيع أن تجاهد لتأخذ نصيبك من البتولية بالقدر الذي يناسب قامتك حتى تعبر غربة هذا العالم دون نجاسة أو دنس.

    * في الكتاب الأصلي (كتاب الجنس المقدس)، يوجد صلاة للاقتداء بالمسيح بعد هذا القسم، قمنا بوضعها في أرشيف الصلوات القبطية.​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

* نيافه الأنبا بيمن*​


----------

